# Jumping to First Unread Post



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I know a few people have commented on losing this feature, turns out it isn't lost - I just found it!

You can jump to the First Unread Post from any thread on the New Content screen by clicking the small icon beside the title.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Good spot..... LOL :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Been using this anyway but sometimes goes to the last post rather than the last unread post


----------

